# HELP! BUTCHERED GA. GSD REWARD FUND NEEDS A NAME->



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

<span style="color: #000099">*Southern Cross GSD Rescue in Ga. is starting a reward fund to help find the monster who dismembered the GSD near Atlanta and threw him in a dumpster. The bank account will be set up tomorrow, but we are unable to think of a good name. If anyone has any ideas on a name that is easy to remember and gets the message across, please post here or email Molly. Also, please cross post the info. to help get the word out and catch this guy.

[email protected]

Thank you.


below is link to myamom's original post.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=908294&page=0#Post908294*</span>


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I know these aren't any good, but I am not all that creative- lol:

"Dogs Matter"

"Justice" (not sure if the dog was named in spirit, but it could be "Justice for _____" or maybe name the dog Justice)

"Angel Fund"

I know that there's an organization called "Dogs Deserve Better". but maybe something similar to that.

Hmmm... I sure wish I was more creative- lol!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Those are great ideas. I have been trying to think of something since last night and have come up with NOTHING.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

New page on Southern Cross website dedicated to murdered Ga. GSD. 

http://www.southerncrossgsd.com/pages/stop.shtml


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

How about 

"GSD Unknown Soldier Fund" 

"K9 Victim Alert"

or 

"Punitive Paws"


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I just got this:

CROSS POSTING HELP NEEDED. PLEASE SEND TO ANY AND ALL CONTACTS AND MEDIA OUTLETS. CONTACT INFO. BELOW for details on reward fund.

WARNING--GRAPHIC DETAILS ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS POOR GERMAN SHEPHERD. AUTHORITIES FEAR A HUMAN COULD BE NEXT IF THIS PERSON IS NOT FOUND. 

http://www.ajc.com/metro/content/metro/gwinnett/stories/2008/12/19/stabbed_dog.html

http://www.cbs46.com/news/18320157/detail.html#- 


Molly at Southern Cross GSD Rescue in Ga. is starting a reward fund with $500. for the capture and prosecution of this monster. Gwinnett authorities are being notified and a special bank account for funds raised will be opened on Monday. 

If you would like more info. from Molly, or would like to help network this to news media and/or national rescue groups to help bring this scum to justice, please email:

[email protected]

We are very worried about where this person found the GSD. It appeared to be a healthy dog, although remains found in dumpster were not intact.

RIP GSD. We promise we won't forget you.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

I will post to DC rescue, lots of media contacts on there. This story is so abominable, I can't even comment on it more than that.

I hope they don't ban me, but I don't care.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

It would help to know which media outlets have already been contacted, - but I did inform other sources.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

All local Atlanta stations have been notified. No response from national media or large animal rights orgs. Channel 2 Action News/Atlanta is doing a story on the reward fund today. Reward fund stands at $3000. with another $2000+ unconfirmed at this hour...for capture/prosecution of the killer. 

If anyone needs more info. please contact Molly at:

[email protected]

Thank you to anyone who can help get the message out.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

How bout alerting the VP elect? HE should have an interest in this story! Send it to their office of the elect website?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Anything is worth a try. All they can do is ignore the email. Actually, if his email address was posted here and several people wrote to him, he might pay more attention. Not many people have come forward to help, so there are 3-4 ladies trying to get the word out. That is a little sad, especially since authorities fear a person could be the next victim. There are other ways to help besides $.

The good news is that another Atlanta news station is considering doing the story.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

<span style="color: #3333FF">*We hear another large group is offering $2500. and we should have confirmation tomorrow. If this is true, reward fund is nearing $6000.*</span>


----------



## aspatter (Mar 8, 2005)

Today's Atlanta Journal reported that the Primate Freedom Project announced that they would donate $2000. The Atlanta Humane Society has pledged $2500. It was on the front page of the Metro section.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Southern Cross is planning a candlelight vigil for this poor pup in January, and would love to hear from any board members or rescues who are willing to help in any way. Flyers will be printed and passed out to all local businesses in the area where remains were found. 

Info. will be posted as soon as details are finalized.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Both my sister and mother live in Gwinnett Co. My mom is in Loganville and my sister is in Snellville. 

If you send me a flyer, I will ask my sister and mom to distribute them in their neighborhoods. Also, my sister owns her own hair salon and I am sure she would be willing to put some up at the shop. My brother-in-law is a mechanic for one of the Audi dealerships in Atlanta and he could take some to work also. My mother works for the state disability services and her office is located over by Stone Mountain. She could put flyers up there also.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

We would be happy to post the flyer on our website...please let us know more info when you get it.

That poor pupper


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/18375868/detail.html


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Southern Cross is trying set up candle light vigil for 6pm on 1/24 behind Party City on Pleasant Hill Rd., Duluth Ga. where the partial remains were dumped. Unfortunately, most Atlanta rescues don't seem to have much interest so Molly and a few volunteers are having to do all the work. This is really not a "GSD only" issue, so the lack of participation is a little confusing. Flyers are being printed and should be ready today or tomorrow.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Please crosspost the following message to any Ga. contacts. Thank You!

<span style="color: #000099">PLEASE HELP US FIND JUSTICE 
FOR TORTURED AND KILLED
GWINNETT GERMAN SHEPHERD

VOLUNTEERS NEEDED TO PASS OUT REWARD FLYERS!

REWARD FUND IS NOW $8500. FOR ARREST AND CONVICTION OF PERSON WHO TORTURED, DISMEMBERED AND KILLED 1 YR. OLD GERMAN SHEPHERD IN GWINNETT CO. PLEASE HELP US GET THE WORD OUT ABOUT THE REWARD FUND. WE CAN'T DO THIS WITHOUT YOUR HELP.

DATE: SATURDAY 1/10/09
TIME: 11:30 A.M.
PLACE: PARTY CITY PARKING LOT
1630 PLEASANT HILL RD. 
DULUTH, GA.

AREA MAPS WILL BE FURNISHED. THE FOLLOWING SUPPLIES ARE NEEDED, SO PLEASE BRING IF YOU HAVE ON HAND:
TAPE
SCISSORS
STAPLE GUN
PUSH PINS/THUMB TACKS
SHEET PROTECTORS FOR POSTING ON POLES

CONTACT: [email protected] for more info. or just show up on Sat. morning.

We must speak for this puppy who could not speak for himself.*</span>


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Is the flyer in bilingual (spanish) too? It would prob. benefit since there are quite a few hispanics in that county. JMO


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi,
Yes, some of the flyers have been done in Spanish.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Do you have any of the flyers available online to crosspost through e-mail and bulletin boards?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes--I will make sure you receive file through email. thank you for your offer--Cindy and Avamom.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

This is absolutely terrible!! I am a bit disturbed that Southern Cross isnt getting much help from other area rescues- I would think that they all would want to help in any way possible. Regardless of breed, it was still a life. A big thank you to Southern Cross for doing all of this for this poor soul.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote: I am a bit disturbed that Southern Cross isnt getting much help from other area rescues


<span style="color: #000099">Hi Danni,
Nope...Southern Cross printed/passed out flyers and received NO help on Saturday. I think the same 4 ladies+ one prospective adopter showed up.. One other person offered to pass flyers out at Petco, and we greatly appreciated it. We networked like crazy, and really tried to get local people there. I understand another GSD rescue has members in this county, but they have remained silent. Other rescues and GSD people have ignored this tragedy. Shame on all of them. It is very sad and disappointing that no one actually cares. This monster could target another breed or a human next time. </span>


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I sent you a pm and I sent Molly an email. If someone will email a copy of the flyer than I will give it to my family members in Gwinnett Co to hand out/post at work and give out to friends and neighbors.

My sister and brother in law both work on Saturdays and my mom watches their daughter while they are at work. Otherwise I would have asked them to join you this past weekend.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

http://dogblog.dogster.com/2009/01/12/9000-reward-for-georgia-puppy- 
killer/


please copy entire link above to make it work. cross posting appreciated.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! BUTCHERED GA. GSD REWARD FUND NEEDS A NA*

I put the flyer online for anyone that would like to print it out:

Click here: http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/seamoss/southerncross.jpg


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: HELP! BUTCHERED GA. GSD REWARD FUND NEEDS A NA*

Can some add the city and date this happened to the flyer? I think it was in Duluth on Nov 26th. 

I have asked my sister and brother-in-law to hand out to coworkers and friends, some of which may not live near where this occured or know when it happened.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: HELP! BUTCHERED GA. GSD REWARD FUND NEEDS A NA*

Everyone PLEASE cross post. We need lots of people at the candle light vigil for this poor GSD. 

http://dogblog.dogster.com/2009/01/13/please-attend-vigil-for-%20murdered-puppy/


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HELP! BUTCHERED GA. GSD REWARD FUND NEEDS A NA*

Can you put in on Craig's List down there? I can't post to CL outside of my area, actually, I've never been able to post to CL for some reason.

This is just so heinous, I don't think people can process it.

Maybe people are afraid?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Ya know it's not bad enough that animals and people get murdered and slaughtered. It's almost worse that it takes reward money to get people who know something to talk. I find that to be an exceptionally pathetic part of humanity.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! BUTCHERED GA. GSD REWARD FUND NEEDS A NA*



> Originally Posted By: jazy's momCan some add the city and date this happened to the flyer? I think it was in Duluth on Nov 26th.
> 
> I have asked my sister and brother-in-law to hand out to coworkers and friends, some of which may not live near where this occured or know when it happened.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! BUTCHERED GA. GSD REWARD FUND NEEDS A NA*

Should I change the header to $9000, now? It says $9000 on the blog


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: HELP! BUTCHERED GA. GSD REWARD FUND NEEDS A NA*


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: HELP! BUTCHERED GA. GSD REWARD FUND NEEDS A NA*

Thank you! It looks great.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: HELP! BUTCHERED GA. GSD REWARD FUND NEEDS A NA*

*<span style="color: #000066">Candle light vigil will be held at the new Club Dr. Park. Doggies welcome!










</span>*

_*<span style='font-size: 17pt'>Vigil is being moved from this park to a new location to be named tomorrow</span>
*_


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: wsumner26
> 
> 
> > Quote: I am a bit disturbed that Southern Cross isnt getting much help from other area rescues
> ...


This is terrible. I am sorry you had to do this pretty much alone. I am praying this poor excuse for a human being gets caught soon. I feel horrible for this dog. Thank you for not letting his death go unnoticed, and keeping his memory alive.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*<span style="color: #000099">Please crosspost the message below to everyone you know. Thank you! It will be very disappointing if only the same 4-5 ladies show up for this vigil. </span>*

<span style="color: #CC0000">*PLEASE MARK YOUR CALENDARS - THIS DOG IS NOT TO BE FORGOTTEN - BRING FRIENDS, FAMILY, DOGS - WE NEED A GOOD SHOWING

JAN 24th 6:00PM SHORTY HOWELL PARK, DULUTH, GA - (Just across from Walmart on Pleasant Hill Rd)

QUESTIONS? MORE INFO? PLEASE CONTACT : [email protected] or call 404-247-7723

CROSSPOST, CROSSPOST

WE NEED YOUR HELP.... THIS IS A VIGIL BEING HELD FOR THE TORTURED-DISMEMBERED GERMAN SHEPHERD. PLEASE PASS ALONG TO EVERYONE WHO LOVES ANIMALS. THIS TYPE OF EVIL CANNOT BE IGNORED! ALSO, PASS ALONG TO ALL GROUPS AND CONCERNED MEDIA. WE CANNOT BRING THIS LITTLE BOY BACK, BUT WE CAN SHOW HIM THAT HE WILL NOT BE FORGOTTEN! MARK YOUR CALENDAR JAN.24th, @ 6PM.SHORTY HOWELL PARK DULUTH GA. 2750 pleasant hill rd. 
nancy elizabeth green 404-247-7723* </span>


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I have cross posted to another forum that I go to and have also asked that they cross post also. Hope that is OK.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote:I have cross posted to another forum that I go to and have also asked that they cross post also. Hope that is OK.


*<span style="color: #003300">Yes! Thank you so much!</span>*


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

We have the flyer up on our home page...let me get Lori to update with this vigil information.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

<span style="color: #006600">*Thank you! *</span>


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

new article on murdered GSD:

http://www.examiner.com/x-2162-Atlanta-D...-and-mutilation


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Molly-Southern Cross will be doing a radio interview tonight at 6pm.

http://www.wrfg.org/howlisten.asp


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*<span style="color: #990000">We are trying to get this message out about the candle light vigil. Please copy and crosspost to your contacts. Thank you.</span> *

*A Candle Light Vigil is being held this Saturday night at 6 PM at Shorty Howell Park - 2750 Pleasant Hill Rd. in Duluth. As many of you know the brutality that was associated with the murder of this GSD pup was beyond the scope of what any of us want to think about. It is so important that we have a good turn out to keep the media interested in this story so that the word gets out to the public about the REWARD Fund that now stands at $9,000 thanks to the contributions of HSUS, Atlanta Humane, Primate Freedom Fund, private donors and Southern Cross. We need to keep the pressure on so this pups life was not taken in vain.

I know the weather is going to be bad but if you compare it to the pup losing it's life in such a horrible way it really isn't so much of a sacrifice. Please come if you can and bring friends, kids, employees! Dogs are allowed as long as they are on leash and you have doggie bags. The program will be short but please come and help us make a statement that this kind of brutality will not go ignored by those of us that love our animals.

If you live to far away to attend but have friends in the Atlanta area please encourage them to come out in support of the Vigil.

Molly
Southern Cross GSD Rescue
[email protected]*


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote:A Candle Light Vigil is being held this Saturday night at 6 PM at Shorty Howell Park - 2750 Pleasant Hill Rd. in Duluth.


*<span style="color: #990000">
Vigil is tonight. Please come if you can.</span>*


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I am in MIchigan wish I could be there, but please know ours prayers are with everyone tonight.







Esp for that poor gsd.







And thank-you Molly you are an


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

How did the vigil come out? Is there any new news? I hope it turned out ok, my prayers were there that night.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

The vigil went very well. We begged and pleaded, and approx. 50 people showed up. Many brought their doggies. The detective in charge of the case was there, along with news coverage by CBS and ABC stations in Atlanta. I will try to get a pic and post it here.

*<span style="color: #3333FF">I do have a bit of new info.</span>* <span style="color: #FF0000">* The Atlanta Humane Society is increasing their contribution from $2500. to $10,000. to the reward fund. This brings total amount in reward fund to a little over $16,000. *</span>To everyone crossposting this message, please help get the word out about the new amount. We will be contacting the media and printing up new reward flyers to canvas the area again in the near future.

Thank you to everyone who cares about this GSD pup. We will not forget him.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank-You for the news I hope this MONSTER will be caught!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Surely this was witnessed by at least one other person. I hope greed will win out and this black hearted demon is caught.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Latest info: Reward flyers are being reworked. They will also include latest reward fund total. Volunteers are needed on the weekend of Feb. 21 to help canvas the local Gwinnett area. We hope the larger reward fund will bring a witness forward. If you can help or if you would like an updated copy to crosspost, please let Molly know. Thank you.

[email protected]*


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

<span style="color: #CC0000">This press release has been distributed to Atlanta media. If anyone would like to come out and help on Sunday afternoon, please email Molly at addy. below or show up at Party City parking lot--1pm. Also, if you have media contacts, please help by forwarding info. Thank You. </span>

*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
from: Molly Moncure
Southern Cross GSD Rescue

REWARD FUND GROWS TO OVER $16,000 FOR MURDERED GERMAN SHEPHERD

Reward fund for tortured and killed German Shepherd that was found behind Party City in Duluth, has now increased to over $16,000. New reward flyers have been printed, and Southern Cross German Shepherd Rescue volunteers will be meeting at Party City parking lot on Sunday 3/8--1pm, to canvas Party City area neighborhoods. 

Address: 1630 Pleasant Hill Road, Duluth Ga.

Media Contact: Molly Moncure, President
Southern Cross GSD Rescue
Email: [email protected]*


----------

